# OMG - Microsoft stopped



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Everyone needs to know - I just received a "special" alert notifying me that *Microsoft has stopped*. Everyone needs to be aware.



> All Microsoft services have stopped working. Call back on 855-539-5018 to reactivate today. I repeat this is an emergency call to notify you that subscription of your Microsoft Windows has expired today. All Microsoft services have stopped working. Call back on 855-539-5018 to reactivate today.












.
.
.
.
.
.
Before anyone gets too upset - NO, I DID NOT CALL THE NUMBER!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well.....that's it! It's the end of the world. 

It was a nice ride and I have no regrets...........:smt1099

See ya all on the flip side.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Microsoft became the number one over Apple. It might be short lived with the ease in the China trade situation.


----------



## Kp67 (Aug 1, 2018)

I feel left out. Microsoft stopped working for me a long time ago and I never received the special notice. Whatever Rodney Dangerfield used to say.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Windows is and will always be a POS. Use Linux. Based on Unix it is free and works like a charm. And all the applications are free for the taking.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

yellowtr said:


> Windows is and will always be a POS. Use Linux. Based on Unix it is free and works like a charm. And all the applications are free for the taking.


I get a kick out of the guy that calls from "Windows Tech Support" and tells me my computer is sending out a virus. He then tells me to press certain keys and tell him what it shows on the screen.

Sometimes I kind of play along and tell him repeatedly that nothing happens. After several attempts, and he begins to get really frustrated with this idiot who cannot even press the correct keys for him to get control of my computer, I tell him maybe his procedure doesn't work with Linux, that I'm not running Windows. At that point he usually curses and hangs up.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

high pockets said:


> I get a kick out of the guy that calls from "Windows Tech Support" and tells me my computer is sending out a virus. He then tells me to press certain keys and tell him what it shows on the screen.
> 
> Sometimes I kind of play along and tell him repeatedly that nothing happens. After several attempts, and he begins to get really frustrated with this idiot who cannot even press the correct keys for him to get control of my computer, I tell him maybe his procedure doesn't work with Linux, that I'm not running Windows. At that point he usually curses and hangs up.


I get the same calls. I keep it really simple. I keep saying.......hello......hello.....is anyone there?

After a brief round of that, the caller curses me out and hangs up. Funny thing, the same person calls back again within a week or two. Well.....I think it's the same person. They all sound alike.

Anyways, it's always the same outcome..........:anim_lol:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

So I called the number and was connected with Sam who spoke really bad English. He said he was from Microsoft. He then had me bring up the "Run" dialog box and wanted me to type in an addy to remotely take over my computer.

I played with him for a bit when he would say type "i" like in ice cream, I would say did you say "scream" :anim_lol: Anyway I played with him for awhile and then hung up............ :anim_lol: :smt082 :anim_lol:


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

yellowtr said:


> Windows is and will always be a POS. Use Linux. Based on Unix it is free and works like a charm. And all the applications are free for the taking.


Linux Mint defaults to a GUI that is Windows-like enough so that this geezer can use it. Still free, though I send 'em a few bucks now and then.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

hillman said:


> Linux Mint defaults to a GUI that is Windows-like enough so that this geezer can use it. Still free, though I send 'em a few bucks now and then.


I tried Linux Mint for awhile but switched back to Ubuntu. Been using Linux for years and never looked back.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

high pockets said:


> Everyone needs to know - I just received a "special" alert notifying me that *Microsoft has stopped*. Everyone needs to be aware.
> 
> https://www.defensivecarry.com/forum/images/smilies/vol_1/aargh4.gif[/I
> 
> ...


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I'll stay with Windows Thank You, I even have a Windows Phone.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Meh, it is going to stop, needs a "verification", have to send money to keep my machine from being bricked. Spam and phishing go across the board. You Appleseeds get it too in several forms. I got the same crap when I was running Linux, about my MS account and ITunes account.
A lot of friends love them some MAC, I'll stick with Windows, if for no other reason I can work the thing. I never warmed up to MAC. It works and is a nice system, but not as infallible as some would have you think.
Linux isn't either, but I can navigate it.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I had at least half the Linux Distro's ten years back, failed at all of them. It was taking too much of my time researching 'Grub' and all the 'Apps' and now Win 10 has headed the same direction.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Pandaz3 said:


> I had at least half the Linux Distro's ten years back, failed at all of them. It was taking too much of my time researching 'Grub' and all the 'Apps' and now Win 10 has headed the same direction.


What "APP's"? Linux runs like windows used to. Programs that were downloaded and installed.
I may have come after that, but rememer when W8 came out and all the Best Buy Geeks running down my Ubuntu saying it was a "Phone" program. I immediately turned their attention to the current Windows clusterF---. Fortunately windows can still be run with programs and leave the fickle weak MS apps where they belong, in the MS store.
For phone/tablet programs, Android is hard to beat. You may like this that or your I Phone more, but Android is solid, the App's work. are small, fast, and reliable. Windows just wishes it could match that. Different platforms, but CHromebooks are making a run.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

A linux "Distro" (distribution), and there are many, is composed of a linux kernel plus a number of apps — PLUS a DESKTOP. It's the desktop that makes all the difference in navigating. Some desktops are more windows-like, some not. Just Google "linux desktop" and you'll see MOST of the versions currently available. Right now I'm running Xfce, but in the future I might prefer LDXE. All of these desktops run on top of the Linux kernel, which is transparent to the user. An important point is that a desktop can be installed, meaning that if you don't like your current UI (user interface) you can install a completely different desktop to achieve a completely different look.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

AH, I see. I almost forgot the repository in the downloads. I guess people call them Apps.
My Ubuntu machine crashed. Not sure if it was motherboard or HD, it is in the hospital now, but I told the guy to look into it on his spare time and see if it is worth repair. I am in no hurry.
To tell the truth, I'm enjoying Windows. 10 is a nice OS and other than some of the intrusive "Convenience" features, that I choose not to use, I like it. I turned off all I can, and not sure if everything is really turned of by some of the articles I read. The program is fast, works well, has the occasional security headache, but it's enough for me to like Windows again. All of the headaches are too much security and I have to go in and allow some things.
Dump the bloat and the stuff the machine maker (HP in this case) piles in, and it is a nice system.


----------



## Vince32 (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm sure they'll come up with something new. Microsoft isn't a lost art but its popularity may have decreased without a doubt.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Microsoft is just as invasive/nosy as Google and Facebook. I am computer semi-literate, but my programmer friend, who uses Windows 10 mainly because of his investment in Excel, deletes and otherwise thwarts all of the Microsoft spying he can and still keep the OS functioning. Some of the peepholes can't be closed, and can only be partially isolated.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Yeah I just refused notifications by this site, and I like it. I just don't like snooping.


----------

